# Renting Long Term



## Filsh (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi there!

I am coming over to Nerja this summer to look at places to rent long term 6-12 months with a view to buying a 2/3 bed place in a nice town like Frigiliana or Torrox Pueblo. I own my business in the UK and can work anywhere, (as long as I have a good internet connection) so the appeal of working somewhere where rent isn't 1500 pounds a month, the sun shines a bit more and the people are a bit friendlier than London is quite strong. 

I will be applying for residency in Spain and will employ myself as a Spanish resident but keeping my LTD business in the UK and so understand roughly what I and my accountant needs to do. However, I do have a question regarding long term rental in Spain; would I need to apply for residency before I can take a long term rental? Or can I find a place to rent on a long term basis, move in and then start the residency process?

Also, regarding internet speed and access - does anyone have any information on access and speeds in the region?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, Cheers!


----------



## EMcP (Sep 30, 2012)

Filsh said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am coming over to Nerja this summer to look at places to rent long term 6-12 months with a view to buying a 2/3 bed place in a nice town like Frigiliana or Torrox Pueblo. I own my business in the UK and can work anywhere, (as long as I have a good internet connection) so the appeal of working somewhere where rent isn't 1500 pounds a month, the sun shines a bit more and the people are a bit friendlier than London is quite strong.
> 
> ...


Not living there myself but spend as much our free time and cast visiting. Have the same objective as you though not there yet. If you need an agent to assist, the folk who run Fleming Properties are good personal friends of ours. We have no commercial relationship nor interest I should point out. Roly and Annie have lived over here over fifteen years and know the area well. Good luck. Envious..!


----------



## Filsh (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks EMcP! I just checked out their website and will get in touch with them for more info.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes Fleming are good agents but there are a few rogues here. When you have made 5 posts you can PM me for the info. As for broadband there are many suppliers most of whom don't live up to their advertised speeds. We recommend Broadband 4 Spain (Wireless Broadband) who have a download of around 8 - 10 mbps and up of 1 mbps. They can also provide a telephone service with a Spanish 'landline' number and also a UK number so people in UK can call you for local call rates, or if their package offers free local calls then it's free!! 

It is a renters market around here right now but I would recommend you rent for at least a couple of years before buying as house prices have not yet reached their correct rates and renting will give you the opportunity to find out where you really want to live!! BB4S cover Nerja, Frigiliana and Torrox (as well as many other areas) but as their system is wireless you need to be in a property that can be seen by one of their transmitters.


----------



## Filsh (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks so much for this Thrax, really appreciated! 
I have also been in touch with Happy Home Rentals and will be viewing some property with them when I'm in Spain soon; can you tell me if they have a good reputation in the region?
Thanks again!


----------

